# Newbie, from UK.



## tankie1rtr (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hi Guys.
Greetings to all, I am a new member from the United Kingdom, I live in the city of York, I am in my early 50s and I am ex 1st Royal Tank Regiment and later 4th Parachute Battalion. my hobbies are buying and selling deactivated ww2 weapons, rifles, revolvers, machine guns, sub machine guns, etc. I also love playing Sax Clarinet, my other hobby is photography, I work as a Railway Technician for Network Rail. I was quiet happy just reading some of the forum post that I found very interesting and had no intention of registering, until I came upon a post "Why were the British so late in using the sub machine gun" there were comments on there that were made about the Thompson Sub Machine Gun, that were really iffy, so I felt that I just had to reply to this posting, I will make a post under General WW2 postings. I hope to meet and chat to many new friends from all countries on this forum, Health Best Wishes to All.
Regards
Tankie1rtr  *


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, we wish you hadn't waited so long to say Hi, but we are glad you did.

Welcome


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 11, 2008)

Thorlifter, 
Thank You. Beautiful 262.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Greetings from the resident Swede up in Glasgow...welcome to the family!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello and Welcome from New Zealand


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

G'day Tankie, from the Land down under!


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2008)

hi tankie welcome myself and another member called airframes were both in 4 para at some time or another


----------



## mkloby (Oct 12, 2008)

Howdy - welcome from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 12, 2008)

Greetz from Texas!


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi to all, and thank you for such a warm welcome, also an extra hello to Rochie and Airframes, Airborne Brothers.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Tankie, I was in 4 Para, as rochie said, before going to 3 Para. Have replied to your thread about the Thompson. Welcome Airborne, and enjoy the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome Tankie! I think Trackend also works for the RR?


----------



## seesul (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tankie!
I was a tank driver some 15 years ago... (T-55AM2, I used to call it Jurasic Park)
Greeting from Czech Republic


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Roman.
A big hello from one tankie to another, in English our nicknames are "Trackheads". health best wishes to you and your family.
Regards
john


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Guys.
Thank you for a warm welcome from all you guys.
Best Wishes
tankie


----------



## seesul (Oct 14, 2008)

tankie1rtr said:


> Hi Roman.
> A big hello from one tankie to another, in English our nicknames are "Trackheads". health best wishes to you and your family.
> Regards
> john



Hi John,

thank you and the same to your family!
Attached is a only picture of me with my tank that I scanned (sorry for the poor quality). Have more of them but never scanned them...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Romek.


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Roman.
Thank you for your picture, it is very interesting, I will have to dig out some of mine, but I will send them to you by email, I am a bit dubious about loading them on here because I do not want to upset anybody, Why?, well this is a WW2 Warbirds forum and the guys may not take to kindly to Armour. as much as we try to disguise it by adding mainplanes and stabalizing fin, I think they might twig lol. 
Regards
tankie


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Trackie.... Good to see some young guys joining.

Charles


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

Roman.
Why am I as a tankie on a Aircraft site you may be asking yourself, well, my father was in the RAF and based at Manston, RAF Benson, and RAF Buckyberg (I am not sure of that spelling) he served on Lancasters, Mosquito's, Spitfire PRUs and Meteors. as for myself, between coach driving and my present job for Network Rail, I was a flightline mechanic at RAF Linto - on - Ouse in Yorkshire, on Tucano's, Harriers, Hawks,Chinnooks, and C130s. so I suppose I do have a little right to be here.
Regards
tankie


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 14, 2008)

ccheese.
Thank you for your post, and the title Trackie, much appreciated, but you are now my friend for life, you said its nice to see some young guys joining, well I am 54 yrs young, and you have made my night. lol.
Regards
tankie


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi again, John. Don't think people would mind pics of your tank(s). I've got some you might like, by PM, of some Chieftains I designed mods for for a movie. They were to represent 'Russian' machines, and I dubbed them T94's.
By the way, Roman, that's what I call a company car!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

tankie1rtr said:


> I am a bit dubious about loading them on here because I do not want to upset anybody, Why?, well this is a WW2 Warbirds forum and the guys may not take to kindly to Armour.




Oh man.....your pics will be appreciated very much.You can uplaod them as your new thread in Personal Gellery section for instance.I agree it is WW2 Wordbirds forum but there are sections for both modern equipment and WW1 one as well.So go ahead...


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2008)

tankie1rtr said:


> Roman.
> Thank you for your picture, it is very interesting, I will have to dig out some of mine, but I will send them to you by email, I am a bit dubious about loading them on here because I do not want to upset anybody, Why?, well this is a WW2 Warbirds forum and the guys may not take to kindly to Armour. as much as we try to disguise it by adding mainplanes and stabalizing fin, I think they might twig lol.
> Regards
> tankie



Don´t worry tankie and post the pictures also in this thread, it´s your thread...
WW2 aircraft is very general forum and there are perhaps threads showing only girls so go ahead...and that´s why I love this forum...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd sure like to see some of your pics John....they'll fit in just fine in the Personal Gallery section...


----------

